# OIS Pat frisk fail! Phoenix Police Department



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Excuse me but what the fuck! I know she has the physique of the Stay Puft Marshmallow man, but I believe a quick pat down after arriving at a gun call would probably been in order. 




Phoenix, Arizona - The Phoenix Police Department released body camera footage from an officer-involved shooting near a hotel in the area of 10400 N. Black Canyon Highway. The incident happened July 8, 2020 at approximately 6:56 a.m. According to a 911 call, a man stated that his roommate was *"becoming crazy,"* and he had kicked her out. He went on to say that she *"shot a gun,"* which was determined to have occurred outside the apartment. The responding officers all had body worn cameras. When the officers arrived on scene, *they met the caller who showed them where the woman had shot the gun.* He then spotted the woman near a parking lot on the north side of the hotel and directed the officers to the woman, who was later identified as 24-year-old Jovana Kelsey McCreary. Two officers and a sergeant contacted McCreary. *One of the officers asked her if she had a firearm. She said she did not.* She also denied firing a gun. The officers talked with McCreary for nearly seven minutes. *With her permission, they searched her bag and found ammunition.* They also found illegal drugs inside. At the same time, it was also discovered she had an outstanding misdemeanor warrant for her arrest. One of the officers took her hand to handcuff her. McCreary struggled to get away and pulled a handgun from her waist area. As the struggle continued, McCreary fired the gun, narrowly missing the officers. The two officers drew their weapons and fired at McCreary, who still had the gun in her hand. McCreary was struck twice, dropped the gun, and hit the ground. Officers on scene provided first aid to McCreary. Phoenix Fire Department personnel arrived and took over first aid. She was transported to a hospital in critical condition but survived her injuries. No officers or bystanders were injured during this incident.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Never mind the pat down, she should have been immediately proned out since they were told she had a gun on her and she had already fired it. The officer even asked her about it so he knew. This should have been a "no-brainer" but apparently not.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

LA Copper said:


> Never mind the pat down, she should have been immediately proned out since they were told she had a gun on her and she had already fired it. The officer even asked her about it so he knew. This should have been a "no-brainer" but apparently not.


I think the constant malicious campaign against any use of regular tactics is performing as designed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well.......Can't say i'm surprised. Of course being that she is white, there has been no major outcry


----------

